# Movement that thrills us!!



## I AM Ranch (May 1, 2012)

This is the movement that we have been dying to produce!!! So thrilled by this colt and wanted to share!


----------



## ohmt (May 1, 2012)

He is really NICE, congrats!! Isn't it the most amazing feeling knowing that you're doing something right with your breeding program? And I know you only produce a few foals a year-great job!


----------



## I AM Ranch (May 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for watching and loving him with us. I do like our herd, but I also know our Creator is ultimately in control and made him. Sounds cliche-ish, eh??? But, my oldest and I were talking about this. Steam Roller bred other incredible mares and these babies didn't move like this one. This boy is just a special blessing. He is also one of those super personable babies that melt your heart.


----------



## HGFarm (May 1, 2012)

He is awesome Beth! You truly are blessed to have this little boy. I really like his mama too- very pretty mare. So happy this is what she produced for you!


----------



## targetsmom (May 1, 2012)

Very, very nice. Who are his parents? What bloodlines???


----------



## splash's mom (May 1, 2012)

Stunning! I have always admired your horses from afar. Wish I lived closer


----------



## I AM Ranch (May 1, 2012)

Wow, thank you! I wish there were more mini enthusiasts in Arizona, so come our way



I truly don't understand why everyone does not own a mini. Thank you for the compliments. I don't usually post on Lil Beginnings, but am so excited that I want to shout from the mountain tops. Excited and scared. I HATE the colic that steals our horse friends from us.

His father was Whitneyvilles Steam Roller. http://iamranch.com/ministeamroller.htm He was double bred Mustardseeds Legionaires Hi Roller and Steam Rollers father was Candylands Best Kept Secreat. Steam Roller always trotted big, even in 110 degree heat. If you watch this colt's walk, he has bounce and lift....that was how Steam Roller was. Loved that boy and am so sorry that he is gone.

This little colt's mom is a tall lanky mare named Versatality Farms SomethingAboutMary. She is the classic cross of Buckeroo and Komokos Little King Supreme mixed in with some Shadow Oaks Top Banana. Ashley of Versatility Farms sent me some video of her when she was a yearling and I added her to my girls at that time. Steam Roller needed a big longer legs and a big longer neck in my estimation, so I bred him to necky, leggy mares who could also move. Then, it was up to God to mix the genes just right.

I just read that Puck died last year too. Some really great minis were lost last year.


----------



## topnotchminis (May 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## LindaL (May 2, 2012)

Will make a NICE driving horse for sure!! Gorgeous movement!!


----------



## little lady (May 2, 2012)

I could sit and watch that video over and over and over...


----------



## I AM Ranch (May 2, 2012)

And, I can't get anything done because I just want to watch him all day!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (May 3, 2012)

YEEEEEHAW!!!!!!!!!!!! Love baby and mom


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 4, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a lovely colt and his dam is very pretty too. Thanks for posting the video; I really enjoyed it!!


----------



## ozymandias (May 7, 2012)

WOW !!!!! Now THAT'S movement


----------



## I AM Ranch (May 13, 2012)

He has captured all of our hearts!!!


----------



## Norah (May 16, 2012)

wow !!! fantastic ! congrats


----------



## Wings (May 16, 2012)

I AM Ranch said:


> And, I can't get anything done because I just want to watch him all day!


Oh how I know that feeling



Congrats! He is a stunner!


----------

